# NWTF custom call entry



## discounthunter (Jan 4, 2012)

one of the things i do on the side is make game calls. i try to do at least one or two decorative competition calls,here is the only one i did for 2011.
the antler is carved from a solid piece of georgia sweet gum(chainsaw to rough it,lancelot to shape it,dremel and hand sanding to finish),the pedistal is from a solid piece of eastern red cedar(roughed with a chainsaw,shaped with the lancelot,finished with the dremel and sand paper)the call itself is a combo of the two .enjoy.


----------



## swift4me (Jan 6, 2012)

That's unbelievable. Great work. I make box calls, and some with some trim or inlay, but I've never even tried something like that. 

I hope you win. In 2005 I sent a little scratch box and one of my short boxes into the competition. The box call didn't do anything, but the scratch box too a second place in working division scratch boxes. I was really surprised.

Good luck.

Pete


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 7, 2012)

That call is way too nice for word's. Rep sent on a great job.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jan 7, 2012)

That is some beautiful work!


----------

